# The Difference



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

He is alive


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

surfdad_96712 said:


> He is alive


Amen and Amen! That is the difference!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks for the post and great point it makes. 

Jesus is Eternal Life.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

*Great Post*

Thanks.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

melvinrod said:


> Thanks.


Look what the Easter Bunny drug in!!!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Look what the Easter Bunny drug in!!!!!


I'm thrilled!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Melvin how have ya been? Happy Easter!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Absolutely!!!!!!! He is risen and lives today


I serve a risen Savior
Heâ€™s in the world today.
I know that He is living,
Whatever men may say.
I see His hand of mercy;
I hear His voice of cheer;
And just the time I need Him
Heâ€™s always near.

He lives, He lives, Christ Jesus lives today!
He walks with me and talks with me along lifeâ€™s narrow way.
He lives, He lives, salvation to impart!
You ask me how I know He lives?
He lives within my heart.

In all the world around me
I see His loving care,
And though my heart grows weary,
I never will despair;
I know that He is leading,
Through all the stormy blast;
The day of His appearing
Will come at last.

He lives, He lives, Christ Jesus lives today!
He walks with me and talks with me along lifeâ€™s narrow way.
He lives, He lives, salvation to impart!
You ask me how I know He lives?
He lives within my heart.

Rejoice, rejoice, O Christian,
Lift up your voice and sing
Eternal hallelujahs
To Jesus Christ the King!
The Hope of all who seek Him,
The Help of all who find,
None other is so loving,
So good and kind.

He lives, He lives, Christ Jesus lives today!
He walks with me and talks with me along lifeâ€™s narrow way.
He lives, He lives, salvation to impart!
You ask me how I know He lives?
He lives within my heart.



In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Still Praising the Lord for all He has done, He is Awesome.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome back Melvinrod..I knew it would be a matter of time.. Bless you Brother!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Good to hear from you melvinrod. Happy Easter!


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome back brother Melvin!


----------

